
Show HN: ReadBoard – Change the Way You Converse on the Web (Private Beta) - abhishekdesai
http://www.readboard.io
======
abhishekdesai
And here is the link for HackerNews community to directly sign up.

[https://www.readboard.io/signup/hackernews](https://www.readboard.io/signup/hackernews)

I really appreciate your feedback and support.

------
brudgers
The price, my email address, is too high relative to the value the site
provides...which is at this point consists solely of demanding an email
address.

Good luck.

~~~
abhishekdesai
I understand your reluctance to give the email address. Did you check the
video?

~~~
brudgers
No.

When the first priority of a site is to collect my email, usually I'll have
spam to manage for anywhere from a few weeks to many years. Whatever reason I
have for visiting a site, it's pretty much never because I want to receive
emails from it.

[generically] Email harvesting is a red flag _for me_. Watching the video
before signing up, doesn't change that. It just means investing more time in a
site that doesn't prioritize on it's users.

Some bars are worth paying a cover charge. Most aren't.

Good luck.

~~~
abhishekdesai
You can also directly sign up using following link.

[https://www.readboard.io/signup/hackernews](https://www.readboard.io/signup/hackernews)

------
wassyape
So what is it? Some kind of sentiment analysis helper or a link service?

~~~
abhishekdesai
ReadBoard enables meaningful contextual conversations on the Web amongst
colleagues, friends, family, and web users. The conversations are public-by-
default.

The mission of ReadBoard is to bring all the conversations happening on the
Web at one place so to become the default destination for millions of people
looking for interesting content on the Web everyday.

The vision is to build the largest community of like-minded readers and
thinkers on the Web.

[https://www.readboard.io/about](https://www.readboard.io/about)

~~~
soared
So what is it?

~~~
abhishekdesai
OK let me put this in other words.

"ReadBoard is the best place to find the most interesting conversations on the
Web right now."

